# pic of our just born Galloway calf



## Royd Wood (Mar 18, 2011)

Our first Galloway heifer calf of the year from a first time mum. She is a dun - same as the smaller bull we used on our heifers.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 18, 2011)

Very sweet!!  I dont have cows!! But love em!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2011)

She is soooooo adorable!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 18, 2011)

Isn't that the sweetest looking thing?  Congrats!


----------



## elevan (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Just adorable!


----------



## goodhors (Mar 18, 2011)

Had to look twice, the first picture makes her look like the pile of long hair I just clipped off my gray brindle dog!  

What a cute calf.  Congrats on a heifer and no problems with the birth!


----------



## country freedom (Mar 19, 2011)

Love it's shaggy coat, and color!


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 19, 2011)

country freedom said:
			
		

> Love it's shaggy coat, and color!


 Shaggy coat - thats the beauty of Galloways with having 2 coats, an insulating one and a long haired one to keep out the rain and snow. Saves them having to put on a layer of fat in the winter. Same with Highlands.
As for the colour she is slate grey at the mo but will turn a nice dark dun in a couple of weeks time


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful! I was told that Galloways are dual propuse cattle. Is that true? They are beautiful.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 19, 2011)

Heavenly Springs Farm said:
			
		

> Beautiful! I was told that Galloways are dual propuse cattle. Is that true? They are beautiful.


Not really - they are one of only a few original beef breed who provide plenty of milk for their calf but I'm sure there would be enough milk for small daily useage if you can fight the calf off


----------



## country freedom (Mar 19, 2011)

I have been looking for a dual purpose cow.

Can anyone tell me if Galloway/Jersy cross be ok?
I love the dun, creamy white, spotted colors/patterns.

Galloway, I know is beef
Jersy, I know is dairy
I don't want horns - I need polled.

I just don't need all that milk a full jersy can give. My family is shrinking.


----------



## animalfarm (Mar 19, 2011)

country freedom said:
			
		

> I have been looking for a dual purpose cow.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if Galloway/Jersey cross be ok?
> I love the dun, creamy white, spotted colors/patterns.
> ...


I can tell you in 3 years. I have a Nov.-2010 Jersey/belted Galloway cross heifer and a Feb.-2011 Jersey/belted Galloway bull calf with another calf due in June. I am really liking the looks of them and can see some huge potential but no way to know how the milking ability will pan out.

Belted Galloway bulls are naturally polled and pass that on to their calves so no horns! Another benefit so far is a good hair coat from the belties and also the calves seem to have inherited the Galloway easy keeping traits. Hope that carries through to the end as well. So far I rate the cross as much better then a Jersey/angus cross and their dispositions are good as well.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 20, 2011)

animalfarm said:
			
		

> country freedom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos please and did the belt pass on or pass by. The combo looks good on paper esp the polled bit and just to get some meat on the Jersey frame. I'm an old fashioned fa'rt so will stick with my pure Galloways and let others play but quite a few major commercial beef heards are turning to Galloway bulls for improvement in their herd.


----------



## animalfarm (Mar 20, 2011)

Royd,

Will try to figure out the posting of picture thing in the next few days. A bit swamped at the moment.  The bull calf has a full belt and looks like a beltie that was put through the wash a few too many times.(faded black).

The heifer was born jersey brown and is turning black with a tan jersey nose ring, a white triangle on one side and a rectangle on the other. Taller stature /more jersey like, but a sturdier carcass then a reg. jersey.

The hair coat is shorter then typical galloway but very thick and they handled their winter births very well and didn't get cold like a full jersey calf did. Didn't need any calf jackets and the bull was born on a night of
 -24C. Just covered him up with hay until he dried off and he was good to go the next day.

I have my pure belties  and angus as well, but I have 3 milk cows and didn't feel like the hassle of AI and my angus bull is too big so I gave the beltie bull a try. Glad I did.


----------



## Ozark Daisy (Mar 20, 2011)

What a cute furry critter.
Congrats!:bun


----------



## animalfarm (Mar 21, 2011)

photos of jersey/galloway cross calves


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 22, 2011)

They are great and had to chuckle at the first pic - one where the belt suddenly stops.
If you breed her it will be good to find out how much the milk yeild drops comp to your Jerseys.
I know Ontario is a big place but maybe we are neighbours and dont even know it


----------



## animalfarm (Mar 22, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> They are great and had to chuckle at the first pic - one where the belt suddenly stops.
> If you breed her it will be good to find out how much the milk yeild drops comp to your Jerseys.
> I know Ontario is a big place but maybe we are neighbours and dont even know it


I am near Stirling. (20 min. N of Belleville)


----------

